# hpt rocketraid 1640 driver

## zigzag2

hello, having problems compiling the opensource driver from highpoint-tech with kernels newer then 2.6.9  :Sad:  (2.6.9 compiles nicely)

http://www.highpoint-tech.com/BIOS%20%2B%20Driver/rr1640/Linux/hpt374-opensource-v2.12.tgz

Anyone have any ideas if there is a patch or anything - really would like to use 2.6.11 with my amd64  :Smile: 

here's the error i get while compiling on 2.6.11:

```
hpt # make

cp -f raid-x86_64.o raid.obj

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=`pwd` modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /tmp/hpt/hpt.o

In file included from /tmp/hpt/hpt.c:49:

drivers/scsi/hosts.h:1:2: warning: #warning "This file is obsolete, please use <scsi/scsi_host.h> instead"

In file included from /tmp/hpt/hpt.c:116:

/tmp/hpt/entry.c:1099: error: unknown field `abort' specified in initializer

/tmp/hpt/entry.c:1099: error: unknown field `reset' specified in initializer

make[2]: *** [/tmp/hpt/hpt.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/hpt] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo'

make: *** [default] Error 2

```

----------

## Tanetal

As the compiler mentioned, try to substitute "drivers/scsi/hosts.h" with "drivers/scsi/scsi_host.h" in the file hpt.c in your temp directory.

It's worth a try, maybe things get done, or another error pops up. Just try.

Greetings

Tanetal

----------

